# Just saying hello



## jar546 (Sep 27, 2010)

Hello my name is Jeff and I am an inspectoholic.  I am hoping that this website will help me with my 12 step program in assisting me to stop inspecting everything I look at.

I am always wanting to measure grab bars and other fixture distances when I am in a public bathroom.

I cannot walk into a building and wonder if it should have been sprinklered.

I cannot stop myself from measuring tactile signs.

I can't walk past a battery pack emergency light pack without pressing the test button

Help me


----------



## fatboy (Sep 27, 2010)

LOL.....My name is Tim, I haven't done an inspection since....this morning.

I like to mentally calculate an occupant load and see if the exiting is adequate and compliant.


----------



## RJJ (Sep 27, 2010)

My name is Richard! I suffer from all of the above! I would rather read a code up date then the sports page. Unless it has to do with a fishing report. I review them first. On weekends I suffer with depression from lack of code issues.


----------



## inspecterbake (Sep 27, 2010)

Hello my name is Dave my wife says I have a problem because I look at the ceiling everytime we go out to eat. Seriously I just look to see if the sprinkler heads are spaced correctly!!!!


----------



## pyrguy (Sep 27, 2010)

Dang, You guys are SICK!!!!

.-.

.-.

.-.

.-.

.-.

I'm glad I'm not alone.


----------



## jpranch (Sep 27, 2010)

Hello, My name is jp. I can tell you all that there is no hope. You (we) are too far gone!


----------



## jar546 (Sep 27, 2010)

RJJ, been scuba diving recently and finding all of the fish in the 6-20' range of depth and only in the weeds.  In the deep parts over 30' with no vegetation, no fish.  Lots of little fingerlings(?) in the weeds in abundance so plenty of food for the big ones.  Large mouth bass appear to be on the hunt and aggressive.  Almost got ahold of a tail.


----------



## TJacobs (Sep 27, 2010)

Greetings, my name is Jake and I am an addict. I point out burned out exit signs to store managers. I count the doors to both exits when staying in a motel. I take vacations to go to code classes. I look at fire extinguisher inspection tags. I look at standpipe outlets in buildings. I look at fire department connection locations. I look at fire lane markings. I look at address number visibility. I look at accessible parking spaces. I look at dilapidated buildings. I spend some of my free time on a message board looking up code questions. I'd rather read a NFPA or NIOSH fire report than the box score.

I was beyond hope years ago.


----------



## north star (Sep 27, 2010)

** * **

My forum name is "north star". I don't have a life either! I continually look

for code violations everywhere I go, ...I even make myself mad for not being

able to stop looking either! D`OH!! :-o

Whenever I can't sleep at night, I get up and turn on the `ol computer and

start surfing this forum to see what discussions I have missed, ...what

everybody is saying or discussing and trying to learn more and more, ...ya

know, ...just feeding my neurosis all the more. Sports and all of the

"Drama-vision" on the idiot box is pale in comparison to all of the action

on this forum.

Yep, my OCD is in high gear! :-D

** * **


----------



## RJJ (Sep 27, 2010)

Fall most often a water temp improves brings them back to the weeds and edges. Now if I took up scuba I could find the fish and just net them. However, the unknown is the challenge. Now just what lake did you dive in?

Now I believe the majority of members on this board suffer from obsessive compulsive disorder! Hope I spelled them correct.


----------



## rshuey (Sep 27, 2010)

My name is Russell and I have a prob, er...and I am a code guru like all the others above. I often point out violations to my wife at dinner and she is well, not that interested at all..haha. I am currently, as in this week, in Doylestown, PA getting me some fire inspector training...been looking forward to this week since March.


----------



## pwood (Sep 27, 2010)

my name is pwood and i am an inspectoholic. i watch hgtv shows and scream when i see code violations. it upsets the wife and she wants me to seek help. went to mexico for a vacation last year and i kept a journal of code violations. kept me busy and her pi$$ed off. i need help!


----------



## jar546 (Sep 27, 2010)

RJJ said:
			
		

> Fall most often a water temp improves brings them back to the weeds and edges. Now if I took up scuba I could find the fish and just net them. However, the unknown is the challenge. Now just what lake did you dive in?Now I believe the majority of members on this board suffer from obsessive compulsive disorder! Hope I spelled them correct.


We snuck into a private lake this weekend not to be disclosed.  My stealth from my Marine Corps days helped us to enter the water early in the morning.  Getting too old to be humping the gear though.


----------



## JBI (Sep 27, 2010)

Hello. My name is John, and I'm a code-aholic. My daughter had to beg me NOT to report an Exit door in her dorm building at College that did not close properly. I couldn't sleep for weeks. Finally the school fixed it of their own volition and I was able to sleep peacefully again. But my daughter still suspects that I had a hand in it...  My wife won't look at me the first time we go to a new venue, as she knows what I'm doing as soon as we walk in - checking for the nearest Exit, looking for blocked or obscured exits, you know the drill.

My name is John, and I'm a code-aholic...


----------



## FM William Burns (Sep 27, 2010)

Hello........this Facility is going to be my end.....

Hello JD & Others. 

My name is FMWB and I’m a detailed orientated code geek specializing in fire protection. I too suffer similar symptoms as others and during the past week and now into week two, I have been inspecting a fire pump installation where I have a new understanding of the definitions of rocks. These were not pebbles, stones nor boulders but rocks found in the RPZ and pump cavity below the impeller vanes. 

Today’s episode…… finally after reaching the 150% flow with acceptable pressure, setting the jockey pump and the 6/6 starts; the control panel on the new pump controller locked up. The pump manufacturer's representative called the manufacturer and when I asked if this is a common problem with this controller, he said they said….. They would overnight a new mother board. Guess they knew and I have my answer. Test three on Thursday. This facility must be on an Indian Burial Site (no offence intended to Native Americans). 

Oh yea....I do all that other stuff above/below too    Darn...I'm an addict!

Rjj: Boat is put away for the winter and thinking of this Saturday when I hope to see that nice 170 class 10 point eating some acorns 27.5 yards away from my tree stand :0


----------



## Yankee (Sep 27, 2010)

I feel for you all, it must be a terrible thing. I don't need to come here at ten-till-nine on a Monday night, I can quit any time I want!


----------



## Bootleg (Sep 27, 2010)

I have dogs I leave work at work.


----------



## Mule (Sep 28, 2010)

Hello, my name is Wayne and I'm too close to retirement to really think about work after 5PM. However I have been known to look at buildings from time to time. I have been looking for so many years the wife is getting better at it than I am though! She is always saying...Isn't that a violation?? I respond "Yes dear..it is! Good job."

My name is Wayne and I have been sober for the last two years.


----------



## cboboggs (Sep 28, 2010)

Hello, my name is John, and I too suffer from all of the above problems, to the point where I point out code violations in movies and tv shows.


----------



## jim baird (Sep 28, 2010)

It comforts me to know that so many share with me the heightened sense of awareness of surroundings that this training/experience/affliction has blessed me with.


----------



## Min&Max (Sep 28, 2010)

I have learned to leave work at work and home at home. Somehow when I get to work I cannot recall anything that I saw off the clock.


----------



## georgia plans exam (Sep 28, 2010)

It warms the ****les of my heart to see I'm not alone. (I'm not sure what a ****le is but, thanks you guys.)

GPE


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Sep 28, 2010)

I once told a dog joke on this site and nobody thought it was funny, their all a bunch of code inspector's or something! Working on being an inspectoholic.

Welcome to the forum!

Pc1


----------



## texas transplant (Sep 29, 2010)

I want you all to know there is a way to avoid doing so much inspection work when out on the town.   Only go to places that serve alcoholic beverages and drink fast.  (I would not recommend opening bottles of wine at the grocery store and drinking from the bottle as you shop, you don't have to chase down the store manager then, he comes and finds you.)  After the third drink I have forgotten all about any code violations and spend the rest of the evening getting slapped by the woman I am with for pointing out all the pretty women that walk by.  (And there are lots of pretty Texas women to see)   Doesn't do much for making a long lasting relationship with any of the women that I date, but its a hell of a lot more fun than chasing the building manager down to tell him the exit light is not working.  And when you feel the need to look for violations again, its time to order another drink.       If I ever feel I am cured of the of being an inspectoholic, I will think about going to AA then.


----------



## globe trekker (Sep 29, 2010)

GPES,

FWIW, see the attached link for a description of a ****le.  #9 me thinks!

http://m.reference.com/d/search.html?q=****le

Also, you ARE still a GPES aren't you?

.


----------



## ewenme (Sep 29, 2010)

My name is Carol, and just between ewenme, I buy my own set of code books to keep at home, just in case someone calls after office hours or on the weekends. And the truth is, those calls have come in, not from the jurisdiction where I work, but from the jurisdiction where I live and used to work. Scary. But, I am what I am and that's all that I am...wait. No, I'm a quilter, knitter, photographer, writer and painter too. Those pursuits help to keep me sane an distracted from code changes and code violations. I'm looking forward to retirement so I can become a Code Consultant; 'have code book, will travel.' Anyone going to the Annual Business Meeting and Code Hearings in Charlotte? This year will be my first time attending. I'm excited!


----------



## MarkRandall (Sep 29, 2010)

Hello, my name is Mark, and I am an Archiolic. I'll read magazines with pictures of code violations after code violations. It used to bother me, but now I self medicate. Now when I see those pictures of stairs without guardrails, I draw in the code compliant railings and have another beer. I've never been happier and I highly recommend my 2 step process (draw it in & drink).


----------



## georgia plans exam (Sep 29, 2010)

globe,

Thats it, #9. Maybe I should have misspelled it like "kokles" or something. I don't think that would get censored.

Yes, I'm still the Plans Examiner Supervisor. I just don't like to toot my own horn. (I wonder if "toot" will get censored...)

GPE


----------



## globe trekker (Sep 29, 2010)

gpe(s) asked:



> *I just don't like to toot my own horn. ( I wonder if "toot" will get **censored )*


 

.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Sep 29, 2010)

GPE,

I think a properly installed bath fan will take care of it!

I'am sorry, I thought I was on the residential mechanical thread.

pc1


----------



## Lurker (Sep 29, 2010)

Hello, this is my first ever post, but I feel like I know some of you already. I get angry when someone in a movie sets off every sprinkler in a building by holding a lighter up to one head. Also, when they climb an elevator shaft in order to find an open duct just pouring into the shaft. I often have to leave the room when 'Flip This House' or the like is on the TV. When trick-or-treating in my neighborhood, I have to avert my eyes from the 'construction' of the front porches that some of the locals have thrown up, otherwise I wouldn't be able to walk my kids up to the door. It is oddly appropriate, on Halloween, I stand terrified at their doors hoping we will escape with our lives...


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 29, 2010)

Lurker

Great 1st post

Welcome to the board


----------



## peach (Sep 29, 2010)

My name is Cindy.. I've been a code geek for over 20 years... my fingers won't let me stay out of a good code discussion. I knew I wasn't alone.. and wasn't it Jake who kept moving the curtains up and out of the way of the "other exits" in Denver? Exit signs are my weakness too... (especially those that read TIX3 when I look at them... drives me nuts).

I've tried to rehabilitate.. but I'm a lost cause.. sorry .. I have code books all over my living room... my husband just shakes his head and mutters "so sad"....


----------



## Daddy-0- (Sep 29, 2010)

Hello,

My name is Wilson and I am currently addicted to my new I-POD. It does have the ICC app. which should alert you that I too have other problems with code addiction. Also bought a level tool app and an angle finder. When I was new to the job I met a wife of a local B.O. at a training class. She stood up in front of the room full of students and said, "your wives will hate you for taking this job. I can't take my husband anywhere anymore. He embarrasses me."

Welcome to the Lurker...spread the word. Nothing but friendly addicts here.


----------



## georgia plans exam (Sep 30, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Lurker.

GPE


----------



## ggmarch (Oct 1, 2010)

ok, after reading this thread, i know i came to the right place! some of you are familiar from ICC forum (RIP) since then,  i've been trying to figure out the code all alone.....so happy to find this place!


----------



## Coug Dad (Oct 1, 2010)

Welcome home ggmarch!  Pass the word!


----------



## georgia plans exam (Oct 1, 2010)

Yes, ggmarch, welcome home!

GPE


----------



## fatboy (Oct 1, 2010)

Welcome aboard ggmarch!


----------



## TJacobs (Oct 1, 2010)

Slowly but surely they are finding us...


----------



## globe trekker (Oct 1, 2010)

Since Jeff ( and others ) have built it, ...they will come!  

BTW, Welcome " ggmarch " to The Codes Forum!    

.


----------



## Daddy-0- (Oct 1, 2010)

Welcome indeed.


----------



## globe trekker (Oct 2, 2010)

Please forgive my lack of manners " Lurker ".

A Most Hearty Welcome to THE Code Forum!  

.


----------



## Enginerd (Oct 4, 2010)

My name is Jon and I too have a problem.  My wife also finds it intolerable that I can not enter an establishment with out looking for, and pointing out code violations.  But like Mule said, she can now point them out too; which makes me feel safe for when she is out and about with our daughter with out me.  I feel safer knowing she looks for, and can recognize a 'bad EXIT' and head to a better one.  And it is all because I have a problem.

Welcome Lurker and ggmarch.


----------



## texasbo (Oct 5, 2010)

Hello, my name is Scott, and I am a codeaholic. In new restaurants, church, and other assembly spaces with which I am not familiar, instead of participating in the festivities, I count ceiling tiles, multiply by 2 and 4 and then divide by 15 (or other appropriate number)  to mentally calculate occupant load. I once almost got thrown out of The Ball Park at Arlington for unlocking the manual flush bolts on the second leaf of the souvenir shop doors, and then doing it a second time when the security guard locked them again. I keep code books at home, so I can answer code questions when customers call my private number that I gave them, and so I can participate on this board.

My idea of recreation is participating in Monty Python talk on Inspectpa forum.


----------



## RJJ (Oct 5, 2010)

Texasbo: We must love what we do! You are all sick and need help! Doctors says, at least three posts a day will calm the nerves,steady the shaking hands and improve eye sight. If that is a cure then four posts will prolong life.!


----------



## JBI (Oct 5, 2010)

And some of us apparently want to live forever! (evil laugh)


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 5, 2010)

My name is Bob.  I am retired.  Don't ever, ever retire.

Uncle Bob


----------



## LGreene (Oct 5, 2010)

Hello, my name is Lori, and I'm a door-aholic.  I look at every door I pass through or walk by, and often I look at doors that I'm driving by.  I am sometimes compelled to whip out my spy camera and take photos of especially interesting doors to post on my blog (www.idighardware.com or www.ihatehardware.com depending on how you feel about hardware).  My husband doesn't care much about doors as long as my obsession gives me job security.  My children are too young to be embarrassed, and have started pointing out door-related points of interest as well as diverting attention while I take photos.

Admitting you have a problem is the first step.


----------



## peach (Oct 9, 2010)

That's what we hear Lori.. the whole 12 step code-aholic thing...

I don't know that it's a problem if the world is a little safer because of it..


----------



## FM William Burns (Oct 9, 2010)

Nothing wrong with awareness.  Taught 350 students in Vocational Career Center the other day about the importance of being aware of their escapability options in any venue including Home, College, Concerts, Restaurants, Night Clubs, Parks etc.  Better safe than sorry!  The alternative is being a statistic and we all know how skewed they can be.


----------



## Jobsaver (Oct 14, 2010)

Helo. My nam is Andy. I jus traded my 8-track for an old computr - thats how I found yo. I inspect. Also, I am a gret speler.


----------



## rktect 1 (Oct 14, 2010)

I don't have dogs and I leave work at work.


----------



## Alias (Oct 20, 2010)

First, welcome to the new members!

My name is Sue, a codeaholic, and I just can't always leave work at work.

I called my boss on Sunday, then emailed him from my cellphone, to let him know that the large sign at the mexican restaurant on Main St. was being worked on.  I was on my way to my cancer check-up the next day in Redding when I saw the work.........  And then, after that, I drove by the 'cat house' (cat hoarder) here in town that the enviro health guy & animal control notified me about on Friday.  Not until then did I leave town and get on my way to my appointment.

Redding was fun, checking out all of the ADA bathrooms & parking spaces, exiting, etc.

I am ill.........:lol:

Sue, it's sure good to know I'm not the only one with this affliction....................


----------



## north star (Oct 20, 2010)

** * **

Sue,

I'm not sure that the good people on this forum really think of their

condition as an "affliction",  rather, more of an addiction,  and this

is where they / we come to get our fixes.   :lol:

** * **


----------



## fatboy (Oct 20, 2010)

"My name is Bob. I am retired. Don't ever, ever retire.

Uncle Bob"

Fixed that little problem didn't ya? 

Enjoy the non-retirement!


----------



## BuilderSara (Oct 22, 2010)

Hello all! I'm ______. I can't tell you my name since I'm horribly afraid my employer aka your arch-enemy might find out that occassionally I like to sneak on here to read your posts. They really make me feel better when I realize that I'm not the only person unhappy with my company.


----------



## Bootleg (Oct 22, 2010)

BuilderSara welcome,

We have no enemies on this BB.


----------



## fatboy (Oct 22, 2010)

Yes, welcome BuilderSara, we are all one with the universe. OK, not all the time. But, welcome anyway.........


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 22, 2010)

Yes, Welcome aboard BuilderSara

Don't use your employers computor to sneak a peak here and they will never know.


----------



## Jobsaver (Oct 22, 2010)

Welcome BuilderSara!


----------



## RJJ (Oct 22, 2010)

Sara: Welcome from one of the Fools that dream this place up. I know a few other in your position. As Fatboy said don't come here from work. You will leave track on the server! You are welcome here any time.


----------



## Alias (Oct 22, 2010)

north star said:
			
		

> ** * **Sue,
> 
> I'm not sure that the good people on this forum really think of their
> 
> ...


North Star,

Which is why I'm here, on a Friday, after work.  I am addicted.

Sue, who loves to play with words


----------



## BuilderSara (Oct 28, 2010)

Thanks for the advice...and it's been taken.


----------



## Daddy-0- (Oct 29, 2010)

Welcome Sara....don't be shy!


----------



## north star (Oct 30, 2010)

*# # # #*

Welcome "BuilderSara" to The Codes Forum!   

*= = = =*


----------



## Alias (Nov 1, 2010)

BuilderSara -

Welcome to the board!

Sue, in sunny, chilly CA


----------



## High Desert (Nov 8, 2010)

hello, my name is Arnold and I'm a code-a-pholic, er phode-a-colic...aaaahh. hello, my name is Arnold and I'm a code-a-phobic.....aaahhh, Maria!


----------



## KZQuixote (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi Folks,

I've been a building contractor since I resigned my position as a building official in Northern Virginia more than thirty years ago. I've recently taken a position as a compliance manager for a large architectural manufacturer who has decided to try their hand at installing their own products in residences nationwide. So far I've qualified their licenses in thirteen states. I'm hoping you folks will help me refine my understanding of the IBC and the IRC as taking examinations is my primary duty for the present.

TIA

Bill


----------



## KZQuixote (Nov 9, 2010)

High Desert said:
			
		

> hello, my name is Arnold and I'm a code-a-pholic, er phode-a-colic...aaaahh. hello, my name is Arnold and I'm a code-a-phobic.....aaahhh, Maria!


My bet is that our paths have crossed before.

Bill


----------



## Coug Dad (Nov 9, 2010)

Welcome to the site KZQuixote


----------



## High Desert (Nov 9, 2010)

Bill, if you've ever been to Redmond, possibly.


----------



## mmmarvel (Nov 17, 2010)

Well, other folks have introduced themselves so I might as well.  I mostly hang out at the employment forum, my interest peaked there after I was laid off and had to find work.  However, back on task, where I use to work, my wife got tired of our driving by buildings and I'd say, "I worked on that one and that one and, Oh, THAT one, let me tell you about all the problems we found there."  And typically I'd already told those stories before.  So then I get laid off and make a job out of find a job.  I end up 2600 miles away at ... an airport.  Some things are similar, some things are different (face it, you HAVE to work at an airport to have a reason to do a runway).  The things that a similar is that the airport functions like it's own little city.  I'm just slightly younger than dirt and (due to the cards life has dealt me) plan on working till I pass away; my wife has other ideas but I'm a grouch when I'm not employed.

Anyways, I chime in on other forums here from time to time, but mostly you will find me at the employment section here.  To all the new folks, welcome.  Oh, my real name is Michael.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Nov 23, 2010)

Hello!

Last month I just made Deputy Code Official / Plans Examiner after hired as a Building Inspector 2 years ago.  By way of VA Disability Rehabilitation Services, born tone deaf; borderline on hearing comprehension; I made the team on the fact that I did home inspections for 3 years on the side of my full time job; 22 years Master Auto, Heavy-Duty Truck Technician.  Was a welder and professional guitarist before that; go figure!


----------



## pmarx (Dec 16, 2010)

Hello all. Why do some posts appear so that the entire message is visable in the window while others are only partialy visible so that I need to use the scroll bar to read one line? Is there a setting I need to change? Thanks and Happy Holidays.


----------



## pmarx (Dec 16, 2010)

Like this for example!


----------



## fatboy (Dec 16, 2010)

Must be a setting on your computer, both the messages above appear fine, no scrolling required!


----------



## John N. Crittenden (Feb 15, 2017)

Just don't do it, I say. There are guys who get paid to do that 8-5.
After a week long hospital codes inspection I find my mind wandering that way, but it hurts.
Just don't do it!


----------



## John N. Crittenden (Feb 15, 2017)

Perhaps when I develop a nickname I can be more forthright with my comments....


----------



## John N. Crittenden (Feb 15, 2017)

Well, I am off to the Forums and Articles section, and may post a question or two, so see you all there.


----------



## cda (Feb 15, 2017)

Welcome!!!

Can't afford your neighborhood, going to look around Salida as possible retirement area.


----------



## fatboy (Feb 15, 2017)

Welcome John! Post and answer at your pleasure, we always appreciate the input!


----------



## fatboy (Feb 15, 2017)

I had not checked your location, but howdy from the northern front range of Colorado!


----------



## John N. Crittenden (Feb 24, 2017)

cda said:


> Welcome!!!
> 
> Can't afford your neighborhood, going to look around Salida as possible retirement area.



I have a grandparenting gig here that pays the rent.  Such a deal.  Summer's off, and I buy my own Epic pass.  Still waiting on my Colorado license, just in case...


----------

